# Cattle plant closeing



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.dglobe.com/news/3859328-windoms-pm-beef-close

One less buyer in the area.Since I've been a kid this is the 4 th beef plant that closed with in 1 hr of me.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Here in my county we have the opposite situation. A local dairy has sold out, the new guys have expanded by purchasing many more irrigation pivots in the area. They are building a huge feed lot. I was by there and saw more workers than I thought lived in the county, they are all from out of this area. We are wondering how this will help/hurt local cattle sales. I suppose they will buy without the sale barn auction fees and such.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh that really sucks. Hadn't heard a thing about it. Shipped a truck load of fats there about a month ago. The buyer made no mention of it. Can't even think of the next closest plant now.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Kind of hard to understand. Maybe they had live contracts under the old prices and saw they could not compete right now.

Maybe it will be temporary.


----------

